
Quantum observers may be entitled to their own facts - novia
https://www.hw.ac.uk/news/articles/2019/Quantum.htm
======
novia
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/9/eaaw9832](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/9/eaaw9832)

paper here

